# Progress in 2016



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally getting in some time at the work bench. Making some progress.

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks interesting Bill.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice looking work Bill . I actually enjoy assembling and organizing electronics circuits etc


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Rick,

I wish I could say the same. I have spent Way too long on this project. Trying to figure out a setup that works for all the cables and cords. The layout of the 110V lines is giving me fits. i wish Radio Shack was still around.

Right now I am test fitting the panel in the case.

Bill


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

This does look interesting, Bill. May I ask what your project is? There's still a Radio Shack store open up the street from me. Maybe you can still order?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We also have one radio shack. I think they still take online orders. I too am wondering just what this is?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys. This is the control box for my next CNC Project. The three black boxes are Digital Stepper motor controllers. The circuit board is a C32 breakout board from http://cnc4PC.com It is nice because it allows you to use network cables to connect new devices. This way you don't have to connect dozens of individual wires to each port. 

The stepper drivers now come as a single unit that can control 3 motors. I just have never used one of the new ones. http://amzn.to/1JnxYYV.

Here is a picture of the panel temporarily mounted in the control box so I could figure out how long the wire need to be.

Bill

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153487834978422&set=a.485789888421.271966.623253421&type=3


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yes the good old days are over . Out radio shacks doesn't carry squat anymore . Anything I need has to be ordered from Active Components in Calgary . A sign of the times as the kids nowadays just want to tinker with computers . There will be few people in this next generation that will be able to work with electronics


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> Hey guys. This is the control box for my next CNC Project. The three black boxes are Digital Stepper motor controllers. The circuit board is a C32 breakout board from http://cnc4PC.com It is nice because it allows you to use network cables to connect new devices. This way you don't have to connect dozens of individual wires to each port.
> 
> The stepper drivers now come as a single unit that can control 3 motors. I just have never used one of the new ones. 3-Axis DSP Based Digital Stepper Motor Driver Max 60 VDC / 6.0A, MX3660 - - Amazon.com.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill - the FB link isn't working and I'd like to see that if you can check the link, please. I plan to build a CNC later this year and want to learn all I can! Thanks, David


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I will be happy to see how it all goes. N


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

neville9999 said:


> I will be happy to see how it all goes. N


Yes I sure wish Bill lived in the same town as me . Nice to have someone mentoring a guy on the first build


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. Sounds like you're really into the CNC thing.


----------

